# Fantasy - Meteor Over Lilac



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I just wanted to do a fun drawing.. thought perhaps I would do something that was more fantasy (maybe the post on abstracts inspired me). 

Anyway.. My Wife loves Lilacs.. I love sky watching and astronomy. So here's a little digital piece that combines the two. 










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is really nice. I love stuff like this.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful dream.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a neat piece. I love how three dimensional the lilacs look! I love them too. We have hundreds of them on my property yet almost never see them bloom..they always get frost bit. :-(

Lovely way to combine both of your interests!


----------



## GaleriasdeArte (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks pretty good. I like those colors. Thanks for sharing with us. 

Edited by BushcraftOnFire


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

GaleriasdeArte said:


> Looks pretty good. I like those colors. Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Edited by BushcraftOnFire


Thanks Galeria.. Please try not to promote your own website here on the forum.. Appreciate your understanding!

D


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh very lovely, I like violet color !


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice Job.Like the detail on the flowers and wall.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

cjm1972 said:


> Looks like a beautiful dream.


Very cool and lovely, really like the colors of the sky, and I agree with cjm, it does look like a nice, beautiful dream


----------

